# Solved: How to Buy exact Software License



## mvramsubbu (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all,

we are planning to buy few Microsoft products for our new live project. we are planning to have 6 live servers in a Data center environment. we wanted to run windows 2008 STD editions on all servers and SQL Server STD 2008 on 2 servers. 
When I ask quote from my vendor he asks me how much CALS needed (Client access). How much CALS should I buy?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How many client computers will be connecting to the servers? That's the number the vendor needs.


----------



## mvramsubbu (Jul 16, 2009)

As I said this is live servers , so many would be visiting my site. How do i know the number? and it will be huge. How do i determine the actual license... or is it the client systems used by technical persons like developers, network admin, etc


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never heard the term "live server", so I have no idea what you mean. These seem like questions to ask both the technical project manager and the hardware and software vendors.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

I'm not a WIndows Server expert by any means but I've heard of the DataCentre and Web editions. Perhaps these are what you should be considering?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/r2-editions-overview.aspx


----------

